# What would you do? (hss928)



## highdesignfool (Jan 23, 2017)

So I've been drooling over the new hss928 (not knowing any issues existed) and I sold my ancient but dead reliable hs624 this weekend. I got top dollar because it's snowing like crazy. $900 bucks ain't bad right! 
Anyway, the HSS machines are completely sold out in northern Utah due to this heavy winter. So, I order one on Jacks snow blowers a day ago. It is supposed to ship in a week or so. (I realize I'm a dumb ass and I did this whole thing out of order,) but then I join the forum cause I'm so excited about my new machine and I see all these issues with clogging etc. I can totally cancel my order and just let Honda tweak the HSS and maybe get one next season? But it is snowing like mad and right this moment I have a huge pile of wet stuff in my driveway. 
What do I do? 



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mrfixit (Dec 3, 2016)

I bought a Toro for that reason, wet snow. Supposed to be the best.
Do a search, I found reviews that verified this.


----------



## CrazedGT (Oct 13, 2012)

Mine has been doing great, no problems at all. I don't think its all of them that has problems but removing the chute collar should fix the problem if you have any.
Love my Honda blower.


----------



## highdesignfool (Jan 23, 2017)

CrazedGT said:


> Mine has been doing great, no problems at all. I don't think its all of them that has problems but removing the chute collar should fix the problem if you have any.
> 
> Love my Honda blower.




I have loved my old dog 624 but I was so enticed by the improvements on the new ones. I've been shoveling for an hour and this sucks!


----------



## highdesignfool (Jan 23, 2017)

mrfixit said:


> I bought a Toro for that reason, wet snow. Supposed to be the best.
> 
> Do a search, I found reviews that verified this.




What model?


----------



## Tomatillo (Nov 11, 2016)

HSS928 is the most popular Honda sold. Period. You'll get a few complaints here and there. From what I understand there are nearly exactly the same number of complaints or problems reported on the HSS as were on the HS. The transport speed issue was fixed for most, supposedly, before they were delivered.


It's been discussed here that the chute is not expensive. If I were you, I'd take delivery of the machine and, if you have a clogging issue and you believe next year it will be redesigned, spend $60 or so for the blasted new chute and swap it. So what? Sixty dollars spent next year, in order to have a GREAT machine this winter? Pull the **** trigger and be done with it.


In my humble opinion .... 




highdesignfool said:


> So I've been drooling over the new hss928 (not knowing any issues existed) and I sold my ancient but dead reliable hs624 this weekend. I got top dollar because it's snowing like crazy. $900 bucks ain't bad right!
> Anyway, the HSS machines are completely sold out in northern Utah due to this heavy winter. So, I order one on Jacks snow blowers a day ago. It is supposed to ship in a week or so. (I realize I'm a dumb ass and I did this whole thing out of order,) but then I join the forum cause I'm so excited about my new machine and I see all these issues with clogging etc. I can totally cancel my order and just let Honda tweak the HSS and maybe get one next season? But it is snowing like mad and right this moment I have a huge pile of wet stuff in my driveway.
> What do I do?
> 
> ...


----------



## Marlow (Dec 17, 2016)

Buy side skid shoes(I have found mine glides on pavement much smoother with them on) and an impeller kit(to solve clogging) and you'll have the best machine in its class!


----------



## mrfixit (Dec 3, 2016)

928 HD OHXE
In my signature.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

I'd get the HSS.


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

Are you looking to buy a track machine or wheeled? 

If tracks, there is no comparison. Honda hands down has the best track machines for the US market. 

Wheeled gets tricky. Lots of nice wheeled machines, but *in my opinion* none as well built and feature laiden.


----------



## highdesignfool (Jan 23, 2017)

I'm definitely getting a Honda track drive 928, just want one with the bugs worked out


----------



## dadnjesse (Nov 24, 2015)

I bought a HSS928 last year never had a clogging issue but I broke a sheer pin every time I used it, was very frustrating so I sold it this year and got the HSS1332ATD with the engine shut off instead of sheer pins. this year we have had 5 storms and I haven't had a problem since, I just got done clearing 3 inches of ice and it never clogged and still blew the ice over to my neighbors house.


----------



## highdesignfool (Jan 23, 2017)

Well I researched a little bit more and I cancelled my order of the Honda HSS928. I just can't spend $3000 on a machine that isn't totally ready for prime time. Hopefully it's all fine tuned by next year, and I can get one early and have some time to do a uhmw chute liner. Thanks for the advice. This forum is great.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jrom (Jan 10, 2014)

Tomatillo said:


> HSS928 ...the chute is not expensive...$60 or so...


Just checked Honda Parts Nation (thanks to hsblowersfan): Honda Motorcycle,Honda ATV Parts Up To 40% Off, Accessories HSS928 chute, with tax and shipping (to my address): $31.14

HSS928A ATD

CHUTE *R280* (POWER RED)
Honda Power Equipment
item: 76310-V45-C30ZA
$21.43


----------



## highdesignfool (Jan 23, 2017)

What I want is the HSS928ACTD
That's the Canadian version with the upgraded two stage chute, electric start, electronic auger protection, and the built in hour meter. Hopefully in 2017 the USA made 928 will have it all.


----------



## dadnjesse (Nov 24, 2015)

highdesignfool said:


> What I want is the HSS928ACTD
> That's the Canadian version with the upgraded two stage chute, electric start, electronic auger protection, and the built in hour meter. Hopefully in 2017 the USA made 928 will have it all.


I agree, don't know why we aren't offered that model.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*IF I had to pony up the cash for 1 of these new fangled machines. it would be for the TORO!!!!!! But I will NEVER EVER have to worry about that 1!!!!!! and that is all the more I am saying on THIS 1!!!!!!!!:smiley-shocked033:*


----------



## Marlow (Dec 17, 2016)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> *IF I had to pony up the cash for 1 of these new fangled machines. it would be for the TORO!!!!!! But I will NEVER EVER have to worry about that 1!!!!!! and that is all the more I am saying on THIS 1!!!!!!!!:smiley-shocked033:*


Enough with the annoying troll posts! No wonder you have 6000 plus posts, low content.


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

...where is the "biting tongue" emoti thing ? lol


----------

